# Egg Share Bumps & Babes Chat



## wouldloveababycat

Welcome To Your New Thread - Bumps  & Babes ​
   and Happy


----------



## Leicesterlou

Me first, me first


----------



## sallyanne1

Were you hitting the refresh button or did you have inside info


----------



## Leicesterlou

I get a notify email for any new threads....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

That has to be the record for the fastest ever posting after a thread was created


----------



## KellyG

oooooo this is posh but cant we just stay on the other one im gonna get confused


----------



## Leicesterlou

wouldloveababycat said:


> That has to be the record for the fastest ever posting after a thread was created


Do I get a prize


----------



## Leicesterlou

KellyG said:


> oooooo this is posh but cant we just stay on the other one im gonna get confused


Kelly I think it might be better although we will miss the others but hopefully they will join us soon, I know for instance Katie hasn't felt she could come back to the thread as there are so many BFP's... All hard for everyone I guess


----------



## Hopeful J

OH MY GOD you lot are fast!!!! 

Sad being seperated but understand why   hurry up and get over here girlies xxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon ladies!

I've been sick for the first time today - it came out through my nose, flippin horrible , I've come home as I've got a horrible headache too - so Jade go home and rest!

OK so I understand why were here but I feel a bit sad that we can't be there to support Veng, Vikki and Emsy and anyone else


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley you poor thing coming out of your nose yuk


----------



## Hopeful J

Cat does this mean we cant use the other thread as well to mingle? surely those with issues can stick to the individual thread?

I want Veng, Emsy and Vikki back  

Awww JaG


----------



## wouldloveababycat

There are lots of other places within FF's that you can mingle ..lots of general chat threads and how about setting a room up in the chat room on a regular basis for catch ups  

Cat x


----------



## KellyG

Thank you for pointing that out Hayley.... and Jade I just want to let the other girls know that we are still here for them, after all we have been with them from the start!!!!!!!!

Hayley sorry about the nose thing hun, keep up with the water hun xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh if i only had time for chat rooms i would be dangerous!  

Oh yes ladies, what she said *points at Kelly* hopefully they'll be over here soon    and they cant escape my pms/phonecalls/texts mwahahahahahaha lol (thats a joke i wont pm/call/text you if you dont want me to     )


----------



## emsy2525

BOO...can i still say hello on here?? xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

YAY   Emsy    you better!!!!


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Emsy, how you feeling today hunny? x

The chat room is OK if you can all get on at the same time, but a few of us don't post in the evenings or at the weekends and a few of us can't get on as much during the day (like me!)


----------



## KellyG

Jade you make me laugh lol

Emsy stay here lady


----------



## emsy2525

well im staying here..dont want to leave u ladies..where would i b without u xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Girls the reason this has been done is because we have had requests from lots of the girls on the ttc chat thread .. who were NOT finding the constant pregnancy chat supportive in fact it was getting them down, and in fact some have stopped posting because of it we do not doubt that you support them and as I have already stated there is nothing to stop you all having a regular get together in the chat room, or elsewhere on FF's, but at least now people have a choice whether they listen to pregnancy chat whereas before they didn't. 

If the ttc group want to come on here they can to catch up with you .. 

Cat x


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL we've resulted  (resorted dammit  i blame the hormones)to threats Emsy  u better stay woman lol


----------



## sallyanne1

Ok so can i post on both threads coz im doing a donation cycle soon but i also have a bubs??

I have just had my shopping delivered by asda. Why has no one told me the joys of online shopping before?? OMG im never going to stand in a que after shopping for 3hrs again woohoo ( i know im sad )


----------



## Hopeful J

lmao Sally you can chat whereever you want hun  

[email protected] shopping, i must try that one day, i always go in with a list and end up buying a load of crap...my latest purchase being them candles that melt into oil and fragrance the room. What a load of old codswollop, they last 5 minutes and all the flavours make me sick   xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ooooh i have a licence to roam the boards    I ususally take all the kids shopping and dh so not much room in the car and then its " can i have " while im trying to remember what i want so i spend £££ i cant believe i have full cupboards, fridge and freezer and only spent £109 instead of £180


----------



## KellyG

Sally you can stay here too  

Have you checked your shopping yet?? Ive heard if they havent got what you requested they give you their cheaper version??
I like shopping and i like moaning about it when im going up and down the aisle lol

Im gonna see my mates baby tomorrow, he was born on friday aww bless


----------



## Just a girl

Cat - I did gather that some people found it hard to continue posting but what I think confused and throw us (well me definatley ) was as to why the original chit chat thread was locked and not just a ttc thread was started in addition to it as it felt like our contact was cut with the others who were comfortable enough to continue posting!  
Anyway I think were all just finding our feet with it all now and I'm sure it will be of benefit to all in the long run x


----------



## Hopeful J

@ the kiddies, my niece and nephew love coming shopping for that very reason   Then they're like 'we have a suprise for you'....its not for me at all, its usually something they want me to buy for THEM. But bless them trying to convince me its for my own good like i really need WWF tattoos/fairy wands in my life lol  

I agree Jaggy i think the neutral thread should have stayed and the ttc ladies given the option of thier own thread, now it feels like you HAVE TO post in one or the other, not both   I'll be staying away from the ttc thread but hope to god my ladies will mooch on over here


----------



## KellyG

Jade they will come over I have sorted it lol


----------



## Hopeful J

lmao kelly - Bully!! lol 

Not, but really, we WILL come find you if you dont come chat with us


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly i went trhough it all with a high lighter pen   They actually gave me a more expensive fish pie coz they didnt have the one i wanted  

Jade coz im so busy i tend to say "yes" to things then get to the check out and wonder where the extra has come from


----------



## Hopeful J

lol sally sometimes its just easier that way lol 

Although i must confess DP is just as bad, he wanders off and comes back with all kinds of crap


----------



## vikki75

im here i konw i aint got a bump but im not losing you lot!!!!!! your my rock


----------



## Hopeful J

Vikkiiiiiiiiiii   thank god you made it  

how you feeling anyway hun? 4 days woohoooo  


xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Omg 3 pages already    I bet the other thread will be really quiet  

Emsy, Vikki glad your both over here


----------



## vikki75

ive just poked my head in next door its not that quiet girlies still chatting just a pain in the butt for me lol keep running back an forth [fly]  [/fly] but its worth it plus i need the exercise


----------



## KellyG

and this is where you are all staying  

I love this mind, its just goes to show that we are all sticking together and being ther for each other!!

oooo have i told you i have a sore front   i think i have what i had with josh spd or something, i had it late on with josh but cos my bubbas are fat i think ive got it early


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Girls the thread that you were posting on was *supposed * to be a ttc egg share thread but it had been swamped by lucky bfp's. You would have normally been directed to the pregnancy boards after you had got your BFP but it was decided to give you your own thread within eggshare, this was done because of the amount of complaints from girls still ttc feeling unable to post on a thread that was designed to support them that was being swamped with pregnancy talk, and the clearest way of doing this to make it clear cut was by starting two separate threads from the start..that were more defined.

The alternative if this doesn't work is that you are directed to the pregnancy boards that are designed to support FF's who are lucky enough to become pregnant so I hope you all make the most of having the opportunity of having your own thread. The ttc'ers know they can come on here to catch up with you if they wish and if the odd one wants to stay here that is their perogative to but the ttc thread needs to remain for FF's who are ttc and undergoing treatment.

Now please can we close the subject ..

Cat x


----------



## vikki75

kelly hope you dont mind but i was taking a peak at your scan foto`s hun on ** there really clear betta then wat i remember xx


----------



## KellyG

Course i dont mind, its just sad to think as lou and i discussed the other day that a natural pregnancy only gets 2 scans.


----------



## Hopeful J

Anyway more important stuff..... home time in 11 minutes  i wonder if i make it on the train without chucking up


----------



## KellyG

Cant you just stay in the loo all the way home Jade


----------



## Hopeful J

KellyG said:


> oooo have i told you i have a sore front  i think i have what i had with josh spd or something, i had it late on with josh but cos my bubbas are fat i think ive got it early


how did i miss that  oh i cant wait for that symptom lol

No loos on my train, we're not that posh down here LOL

xx


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

quik stupid question! ive been using my laptop all afternoon lap now got paranoia its affected my tummy and sweetness and light   could i have done?

sorry to ask silly question 

emsy xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Ladies i'm off home now so love to you all  i be back 2morro mwahahahahahahhaa

xxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Oiiiiiiiiiiiiiii dont laugh woman it hurts but i can still do rude stuff   No loos where the hell are you lol. Ummm head out the window, get some unsuspecting cars and people 

Emsy is it on your knees?? Ive got mine on and i wouldnt have thought it would do anything, but now you have me thinking


----------



## vikki75

jadey hun travel careful xxxxxxxmwah xxxxx
kelly hunnie sore front bottom mmmmmmm i think i had simlar to that its called pubic symthesis or something like that is it like your bone at the front ( pubic)clicks an aches


----------



## Just a girl

Emsy - I used lay on the sofa with my laptop perched ontop of a cushion on my tummy!  Just do what you feel comfortable with hun


----------



## vikki75

gals im going now speak morrow morrow xx mwah xxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsy2525

so do you think its ok for me to have it on my lap..just got myself in right state about it!!!! what am i like!

wat r all u girlies doing tonite? 

ive got my 1 yr old godson coming round hes so gorgeous


----------



## sallyanne1

Emsy i always had my laptop on my knee hun u will be fine   

Im not doing anything tonite i still dont feel great


----------



## Just a girl

Emsy  
I really wouldn't like to say thats its def OK as I don't know for sure - sorry I can't be more help!  
I was meant to be visiting my friends new baby tonight but I don't feel wonderful so can't face the drive over there so its just another night on the sofa for me! 
Enjoy your godson x x 

Sal - 
I hope you feel better soon hun, I see from your ticker you have 4 children - how old are they all?


----------



## sallyanne1

I have 5   the first 3 are from a previous relationship even though i was told i wouldnt have children as i had an ectopic and they said my remaining tube was blocked   Then i got with dh who has  very low   so we had IUI and got first dd then had to move to ICSI for second. We have Laura 14, Bethany 12, Joshua 9, Lily 5 and Freya is 7 months tomorrow. And i now seem to have my eldest dd's boyfriend as a lodger 2


----------



## Just a girl

Oh sorry I must of miss read your signature!  Wow 5, you must be kept on your toes, so will you be doing any more treatment for you after this altruistic cycle?


----------



## sallyanne1

Yer i want just 1 more. I love it   Its the only thing i ever wanted to do. But im getting old now


----------



## 7sector

Hi everyone congrats on all off you who are expecting and good luck to all thoughs having tx.its a huge roller coaster.

Wow sally you made your mind to def try for no 6 then i want another 1 but dh keeps saying the house is to small as it is with out having more lol.but he also in someways wants another but i think we have enough and im back to work in 2 weks dont think my boss would appreciate me only being back a month or 2 before telling her im expecting again if worked 2nd time round lol.

hopefully this thread will keep going the lister one died. 

take care all Jeanette


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi jeanette hun. How is beautiful nico?? I think you should have 1 more   Im doing an alturistic (sp?) cycle this Dec/Jan and i cant wait. Cant say im looking forward to all the needles or the sedation as i came round half way through last time   But i get a buzz from helping


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Jeanette  - Welcome hun, don't think theres much chance of this one dying out of natural causes, we all just got far too much too say!

Sal - Oh yeah at 33 your like so past it already  , Its so funny in my early 20's I though anyone over the age of 30 was well old but as I'm now fast approaching 30   people 10 years older then me are now 'only 40'!


----------



## veng

evening Lady's Ive just had a nice hot bath tying to relax all i can think about it EC tomorrow  is it going to hurt??


----------



## KellyG

Veng it wont hurt you will have some loverly drugs in you   Good luck huni


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - When I came round from mine, I just had period like cramps which 2 paracetamol took care of!  Good luck for tomorrow hunny x x x


----------



## veng

thanks Kelly and Hayley


----------



## KellyG

Veng your gonna be ab fab my darling, just lie there and think of the nice bunny doctor coming to get your eggys   No seriously, you will be fine just relax and enjoy the drugs


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly is that what you will say to me before I'm due to give birth 'you'll be fine just relax and enjoy the drugs!' tell me thats how it will go


----------



## 7sector

Hi veng you will be fine i had period bloated feeling after mine. just think why your having it done 

sal here he is my man the most amazing person in my life talk about intelligent he babbles in chinese mind but its so funny he is saying so many words.have tried to copy and paste pic of him on here but dont know how anyone help me on this 

Jeanette


----------



## emsy2525

good luk veng u wil b fine...it wont hurt at all xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng my clinic hook you upto a paracetamol drip. I felt no pain at all hun otherwise i wouldnt be doing it for others  

Jeanette you have to go through photobucket to put a pic on hun. Freya doesnt stop talking but its maily dada


----------



## 7sector

is this right jeanette


----------



## 7sector

photo bucket dleted the pic why i give up lol


----------



## KellyG

Hayley thats all it is when giving birth, just lying down, relaxing    yeah right it hurts like hell


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly 1 word hun "EPIDURAL"    

Jeanette i dont have a clue hun are you on ********??


----------



## KellyG

Sally naa i only had gas and air with josh me im well ard   i want a natural birth this time, my cons seems to think pushing out two just after each other will be fine lmao tell hes a man


----------



## veng

Jeanette try http://tinypic.com/

/links


----------



## Suzie

Just to say that of course you can post on the other thread to support those ttc, it is only to ask you to be mindful when posting to them as it is easy for a thread to get caught up in pg/bubbs posts.  

This is why there are now 2 threads so you can post your pg/bubbs news here but also support those on the other thread ttc 

Also those on the ttc who wish to post over here also can if they want to but others who feel they cant dont have to and have the ttc to post on

xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Thanks suzie  

Kelly i only ever had the epidural with my first cozi was induced on that drip n wasnt dialating still   Just gas n air with the others so im glad i have fast labours


----------



## Just a girl

GOOD MORNING lovely ladies!

Have a great Tuesday chatting, I've actually got to be at work and actually do work all day (can you flipping believe it ), so no posting from me today , 
My list so you feel suitably sorry for me.....I've got an outreach visit this morning, I have to recruit people for my baby massage course starting on the 18th November, do some work towards my baby massage exam and lead a messy stay and play session this afternoon!

May try to catch up with you all over lunch x x x

VENG - GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng hunni wishing you loads of luck for today hun        


Just do you want to practice your massage on me   I feel like poo today and poor dd isnt going to school coz she has a really nasty cough   Its typical coz they have thier school photos back too   

My baby is 7 months old today   My how time flies


----------



## Hopeful J

Good Luck Vengy baby!!!        

Ooooh i'll take one of those massages JaG lol 

Awwww Sally   hope you feel better hunny
7 months   i just sooo wanna pinch them cheeks! 


am gonna go get a frothy hot choc, try calm this sickness although i did make it in without showing everyone my breakfast today 


Hey Jetabrown! xxx

everyone     i be back


----------



## allybee17

bloody hell whats going on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 one min it was my quite little thread one or two posts every 6 months.........about the time i can get on here now and now lookit's all gone a bit manic, i'll never have the time to catch up now  i'll try my best thou)) don't know if anyone on here remembers me Lister lady who was lucky enough to get a matching pair first shot. hence me being unable to keep up with busy threads as i've never got time to sit and read............

so i'll say a quick hello to everyone with bumps and babas and hope to keep up with you all

allyson

janette they moved us mind you we both did agree the other thrad was really just us 2 so it's kindda nice to have lot's of chat going on xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi Allyson  I remember ya hun   Cant believe your 2 are 10 months already  

AAAggghhhh i want a frothy hot choc now


----------



## Hopeful J

Hi Ally  


You dont want one Sally..... it didnt work   x


----------



## allybee17

hiya sallyann i remember you to sadness before your happiness i just can't believe your little one is 7 months it's mad how fast time is going!!!! i'm sure it goes even faster when you have babies.............yso what kindda things do we chat about on here? is it mainly about the bumps?? or babies?? or anything froffy chocky sounds bloody fantastic to me 

hopefull your growing twins wow i can't believe how many ladies are having twins nower days must be somthing in the water  

allyson


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning ladies 

Just a quick one as only just got into work as been to see the Midwife I am fine blood pressure, iron etc and bubs is fine heard the heartbeat it was lovely, also had the blood test done for the downs test get the results in 2 weeks time....

Hope your all ok

Louise xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Lou Lou   glad all went well hun xxxx

Ally we tend to talk a load of crap   looks liek half the ladies arent even up yet, lazy mares


----------



## allybee17

i've been up since 6!!!!!! and have had to clean a nice load of sick up yummy!!!!!! chloe my girl twin has a strange bug it's not making her feel ill but she keeps throwing up started sunday morning!!!!!! elliot seems fine thou.


----------



## sallyanne1

Allyson freya has got a cold and has a high temp but she seems fine too   Im wondering if she is teething?? Im starting again in December/Jan as an altrustic (sp?) donor and i cant wait.  

Lou i loved listening to the heartbeat   I brought a doppler so i could lie in bed and listen  

Decided against the hot chocolate and went for coffee and peanut butter on toast


----------



## Hopeful J

Aww i hope she feels better Ally  

I want one of each (girl and boy) knowing my luck i'll get 2 naughty girls   i'd be grateful for anything tho   

How soon can you hear the heartbeat on the dopplers?

ooooh Sally i want peanut butter! i may go grab some at lunch hehe peanut butter sandwiches with nice soft bread mmmmmmm

p.s whats an altrustic donor?


----------



## allybee17

my two ain't got a tooth between them sallyann, but when ever there is something wrong with them we always think teething but as of yet, nothing lol. dp said this morning that he don't want them to get them as they are so cute with big toothless grins.

have no idea whtas up with chloe just refused lunch and i made her lovely fresh jackets pot with tuna and beans,smelt so good i'm eating it now myself.

i'm guessing altrustic donor is a very kind lady that just donates her eggs for no other reason then helping someone.

one of each is great but costs a fortune as you need to lot's of boys stuff and girls stuff clothes toys bedding and even an extra bed room!!! but they are great, a friend has 2 girl twins and i think they look sweet together to, my nightmare would have been 2 boys aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade I think the dopplers can work from quite early but low down, I never bought one cause I knew I would panic if I couldn't find the heartbeat but alot of girls on ff have them

Hi Ally oh your lunch is what I have brought to work to cook, making my mouth water


----------



## Hopeful J

Awwww thats what i want to do when these 2 are out (a cycle just to donate) they'll be no more babies for me for a while after these 2   you can quote me on that later! 


Oh i wish i could eat anything but apples   they're the only thing i can eat without 'losing' straight after and i'm sick of them!


----------



## Just a girl

I couldn't keep away!  I just can't seem to get stuck into my exam work, just not feeling academic today! 

Oh Jade - Sorry your still so poorly, I seem to be OK today - luckily but it didn't hit until about 2pm yesterday so maybe my lunch will still make a reappearnce yet!

Lou - Glad you MW apt went OK , do you have to give them a wee sample at every apt?

Sal - Sorry your still feeling poorly 

Ally - Hello!

Er and girls its baby massage only!

x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley yes they test your wee everytime just to make sure you have no sugar or protein in it I believe


----------



## Hopeful J

naughty Jag lol  


Well i just had some peanut butter sandwiches, feel ok for now.....we'll see  
Managed to wangle friday off as well so i'm off friday and monday (monday is scan)  thank god! get to spend some time with DP  

xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade i getb to help 2 women donating that way. I will do another cycle for me after   I found freya's heartbeat at about 10 weeks but i got so excited i jumped up to tell dh and lost it   I didnt find her again until i was about 14/16 weeks   

Dont know what to do for dinner although that jacket spud sounds nice. Its freya's fav   But she is fast off at the mo. And dd's b/f is still upstairs. He is in the bedroom playing the playstation and not even come down to say hello


----------



## Hopeful J

Its so nice donating- the feeling when i found out my cippy was pregnant, i nearly wee'd myself   will definately do a cycle purely for donating, i would like to choose my recipient this time tho, ideally share with a lady from FF

ooooooh dont have it   if my bf ever came in without saying hello to mumsy she'd come storming in and ask why he didnt greet her  

xx


----------



## 7sector




----------



## 7sector

yeah it worked cheers veng this pic was taken in july.

hope everyone well today. 

jeanette


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh my god jeanette he is beautiful. And how he has grown   I remember seeing him on the web cam when he was tiny  

Jade i have just gone up to see if he wants any food and he is still under the covers half dressed playing the plasystation   Typical teenage boy. I just wanna know when he is going home but i dont wanna ask out right so i told dd to tonite and blamed it on dh so i dont look like the mean one


----------



## Hopeful J

Georgeous pic xxxxxxx


Ok lets add peanut butter sandwiches to the list of things not willing to stay in my belly   i hate bein sick  

LOL Sally well played hun! 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Lovely photo xxx

Jade poor you what do you live on then just apples hun....


----------



## vikki75

afternoon ladies 
big hi to the newbies on here  
jade   sorry to hear your still feeling sicky hunnie
cor you women can chat i left last nite now theres an extra 3 pages lol
me im ill as a dog got a cold dreggging giving hot sweats as well, my head if it wasnt attached i wouldnt be able to find it an ahhhrrrgghh i feel like poop!! sorry to just come inan winge lol
other then that how are we all lolxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Yep Lou they're the only thing that dont repeat on me   i do try and eat other stuff, DP brought me a chicken burger last night it just doesnt stay in   i cooked lovely lamb chops saterday - all the trimmings and could only eat one bite  

Going to my dads after work 2morro and he reckons they'll cook for me, i keep trying to tell people as lovely as it is, i'd rather there was no food cooking while i'm there as the smell alone sets me off. Very frustrating especially when people keep saying 'you need to eat a healthy diet, etc' i want to eat i just cant   

I'm gonna get one of those bracelets you ladies suggested, maybe that will help, feel so miserable and i HATE being moody but no food = no energy

xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Vik feel better hunny xxxx


----------



## vikki75

jade hun - have you spoke to your doc about it cos your end up dehydrating babes an making your self ill


----------



## Hopeful J

Got friday off so i might go and speak to Doc then hun, cant live without eating! 

Think i'm gonna go home ladies so will catch up with you tomorrow 

I'll text u later Viks  

xxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

ok jade hun i did txt cos my pc went down lol bleeding thing! 
im going to pop off now got to go school xx
catch up with you girlies [email protected]
vik


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade yes check with the doc, I remember all I ate was what I fancied and most of the time that was crap hula hoops ginger biccies, but best to check everything is ok hun xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

I just ate little and often. I was very ill with my dd ( 5 ) so i learned to just eat all the time with freya at first. Also i had the sea sickness bands they worked for me.

Im feeling a bit fed up and taken for granted   My eldest dd is doing a hairdressing course in school and i trailed round for ages to get her an interview for work experiance. Then on the day of the inteview she was in tears as she didnt like the place and didnt want to go so i ended up going to my local hairdersser and near enough begged them to let her go there. And the fact i let her bf come on holiday and he is STILL here so im running round after him. And what thanks do i get!!! She came in and asked if my sister was free to have a deep conditioning treatment on her hair coz they are doing it in the school salon   The same treatment she promised to do for me and was gonna let me know    
I love my kids to bits but sometimes i think " what about me" I dont even get a cuppa made for me   

Sorry moan over no. i guess she has just hurt my feelings


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sallyanne     say something to her so she realises hun


----------



## sallyanne1

I have Lou and her b/f told her but her answer was that no other mums are going. Its not like im an old mum or would i embarrass her. Oh well i guess its all part of being a mum


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally try not to take it personally the joys I guess


----------



## allybee17

well what an afternoon, sorry gonna have a rant just come in from going to town chloe decided to puke in the car and i mean everywhere   4got to replace change of clothing in nappy bag so had to strip the poor thing down to vest, loads her into the pram luckly i had the very thick warm cosy toes but do you think i could find a baby grow in any of the shops to fit her i thought i was gonna burst out crying at one point i went to about 5 shops finally did find some. what a horrible afternoon :-( poor chloe

hello eveyone sorry not really read through the thread but can see jetbrowns pic  lovely photo how do you do that

right off to clean some bums and do dinner 

a very stressed out allyson 

MY CAR STINKS


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh ally hun     Will your dh clean the car for you    Must admit i never take a change of clothes with me   Think i will from now on


----------



## allybee17

DH CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i wish no that'l be another job for me.

yes i highly recommend a change of clothes in your nappy bag

so what do u think i should do with chloe keep her off food?

not given her any dinner just juice and a tiny bit of banana, elliot was having some and felt bad not giving any to her, will give her her bedtime milk thou.

anyone ideas
to feed or not to feed. i hate sick babies :-(


----------



## sallyanne1

I think its best to keep her off food for now but i always feel mean   Especially if you have others that are eating   Maybe stick with toast my mum always recomends that


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

how r u all today x


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi emsy im full of cold   How are you hun??

No news yet from veng ?


----------



## 7sector

Hi allybee  so sorry to hear about your afternoon. i really feel for me and my dh not getting on well so that is stressing plus im back to work in 2 weeks after year off and dont want to go.

to put a pic on hun veng told me how to do it use a program called tiny pic hun its so easy.

regards to feding when sick we all had sickess and diarohea bug not long ago my hv said if nico wants food let him have it if not just make sure he drinks weather it be his milk or water but advicably not juice. hope this helps you a little you will have to give me your mobile number hun.

hope littleone gets better.

jeanette


----------



## veng

thanks Hayley you are so nice   im not going to have ET thur  as im high risk of OHSS im to have them frozen i had 42 follies and 36 eggs total so 18 for me iam happy but still diappointed ,so i guess im back on the waitng game for AF so i can have FET


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Hold in there sweetie , Will this affect if DP can be with you or not as I remember that you were trying to fit your tx in with DP being in the country? x x x


----------



## veng

they will call tomorrow to say how many out of my 18 have fertilised then freeze them so i guess if hubby deploys DEC its OK as we have his good stuff


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - That's the way to look at it    , 
Did they say what time they will be ringing you tomorrow?  Well more good luck wishes for you then that lots of your eggies get down and dirty tonight with hubbies good stuff and are all embies tomorrow    x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng i posted on the other thread for you hun. The worst wait is waiting for that call hun      I would love to have seen your recips face when she heard how many you had given her


----------



## veng

after 2.30


----------



## veng

yes i agree sally she must be over the moon


----------



## Just a girl

Do any of you know how long it is before you can find our if your recipient got a bfp or not, I realise Jade did quite early but for some reason I got in my head you got to wait a year (or did I make that up?)


----------



## vikki75

veng - congrat on 36 eggies thats the same as me hun an i ended up having FET too good luck hunnie xxx
jag hunnie i found out straight away hun x


----------



## Just a girl

Cheers Vik x


----------



## KellyG

OMG girls i had to read 4 pages and i dont think i took it all in  

Veng thats fab news about your eggs, but sorry you have to wait again, isnt water suppose to help for OHSS?? are they gonna check you again or is that it and have to wait for fet??

Jade i got a doppler, cant hear anything yet and im just about ready to thro it across the room, cos all i can here is my heartbeat then my breathing so i hold my breath then my heart goes faster and then i just   and then give up  

Lou What did bubbas heart go like was it mad to hear, was the first time? 

Sally that pic is gorgeous hun, go get the bf and make him sit and watch corrie with you  

Hayley I thought it was a year too im sure it said in one of the forms, maybe we both dreamt it 

Emsy how you doing sweetie pie??

Helloooo to the other ladies, im a bit dull and will catch up with you soon..

I think i felt my fat bubbas moving last night, i called mike and we were watching my belly but it was like butterflies, and again today


----------



## emsy2525

hey kel

feeling much more positive today...booked myself in for arometherapy massage tomorrow wich im looking forward to 

how xciting bt lil ones  was it strange.

emsy xx


----------



## KellyG

OO emsy that sounds fab make sure you relax then woman!! are you having all over or back and head??

it was strange, just think it may have been wind


----------



## Just a girl

kelly 
Wow can't believe you felt them move hun, you did make me giggle though envisaging you truning purple holding your breath whilst trying to get your doppler to work  !  Kelly maybe its our particular clinics that make you wait a year to find out?

Emsy 
Oooh enjoy your massage tomorrow, but make sure you tell them to treat you as though your pregnant hun as there are some aroma oils that you shouldn't use during pregnaancy as there is a risk of m/c associated with them, Clary Sage is def one of them as I used to use it in my bath for PMT and I think Lavender should be avoided too but not sure for def!


----------



## KellyG

Hayley i think i went green lol do you wanna find out?

Yeah lavender and something else is ok, i forget what it is now


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - Yeah I would love to know if my recipient got a bfp, I may well wait until I've had my 12 week scan just so I know everything is OK with my bubba then ring my clinic, will they also tell you if they have any embies in the freezer?  As I was thinking that if for instance my recipient got a bfn and had no frosties I would maybe offer to do an altruistic cycle later on for them as a way of saying thank you for helping me get my bfp?


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

just a quik question, when are you able to find out when recipient is pg?

emsy x


----------



## KellyG

Hayley i would think theyd telll you within a week or so, we had a letter about 2 weeks after et, ring and ask them. Thats a lovely thing to do too hun 

Emsy im not sure, better to ask your clinic, do you want to know??


----------



## emsy2525

possibly i had just never thought about it till now and then realised clinic never told me wen i could find out!!

emsy xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Emsy i would think you could find out the same day you test or a cuople of days later.

Im so tired i need sleep   As soon as i can im off to bed


----------



## allybee17

i'm lost again you girls don't half move fast, janette thanks for the advice i did give chloe her usual bedtime milk but 10 mins later it was bought back up again it was terrible as i was on my own trying to sort her out but elliot wanted to get involved to and was getting really upset coz i was pushing him away it was a nightmare he was crying chloe was crying and i came very close as well!!!!! i'm gonna take her to the doctors 2morro i know he ain't gonna do alot but it has now been 4 days of sickness and i've had enough!!!

just pm me janette i#ll give you my mobile number be nice to text you  i went back to work last month after a year of i love it thou was really looking forward to returning to work, just for a rest!!! twins OMG such hard work!!! 

allyson


----------



## Just a girl

MORNING LADIES


Lou, Kelly, Jade, Vikki, Veng, Emsy, Sal, Ally, Janette (hope thats everyone?)

Have a great day girlies! X X X


----------



## KellyG

Good Morning everyone

Im gona see if i can get half day or if i can get to the docs cos my pubic bone feels like its snapped off, i didnt have much sleep cos i couldnt turn properly! Im so tired and just want to cry, i have to make an apperance in work cos they dock me sick pay and if i ring the docs hopfully they have something for today.. It was never this bad with josh!! 

Me me me post sorrrrrrrrry!!!

Love you all xxx


----------



## emsy2525

morning ladies

kel sorry to hear ur not feeling great u get urself to the docs and look after urself..

JAG, morning hun how r u?


vikki how r u hunny?

veng hope ur ok today  

big hellos to everyone else

well me and sweetness & light are doing just great today feeling v positive dont know y!!

HAPPY BONFIRE NIGHT to u all

emsy xx


----------



## sallyanne1

My lodger has gone        Dd's bf went home this morning and i feel guilty now   Hope he doesnt think i pushed him out   But i am glad to have my house back.
Got ds and dd ill in bed. Freya has a high temp and i feel like i have swallowed razor blades   Oh the joy of illness  

Ally    I think maybe stick to water hun if she cant keep milk down   

Kelly you need a brace hun. I had to have one with lily    Poor you mine was in the back ( cant remember the name 4 it ) and my hips were coming apart   TRY and rest hun   

Emsy i forgot it was bonfire nite   My ds doesnt like fireworks. Cant say im too keen but we ill be going to dh's grandma's on sunday for some. Least it saves me buying and its the first time in 9 yrs we have been asked  

Veng hope all goes well today and hope you feel ok    

Hi to all you other lovely ladies   
Gonna try n get my head down now


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Just a quick one you have been so  hope you are all well.

Veng well done on all those eggies and I   you get good fertilisation hun

Sorry no more personals feeling a bit   today but will be ok being silly as DH is now working away and I am going to miss him so much.  So I will pop back later when I have got my act together


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww lou you can borrow my dh if you like    

Im booked in to have my blood test done on friday for Hep B i think   Then its all systems go    I have been matched with 1 lady and they are waiting to hear back from the other one.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sallyanne thats great news hun, bet your excited now such a gift you are giving....  Thanks for lending out your DH


----------



## sallyanne1

Tbh i dont see that im giving a gift   The way i see it is if i have plenty then share because i dont need them and there are so many women who need something i have got. To me its like giving someone a cup of sugar    i dont actually look at the fact it could/will be a baby   Cant say im looking forward to doing the jabs or the sedation as last time i had a really bad time   I came round half way through and my blood pressure shot up due to pain but once i had some codien (sp?) then i was ok.


----------



## allybee17

morning well still have a poorly girl so will defo be taking her to the gp later. not gonna feed her today she did have her morning milk but again threw it all back up, i have managed to get her to drink 7oz of water with diralyte in it sure thats spelt wrong!!!!!

sallyanne i was thinking i'd like to donate some eggs again but i don't think i'd get the chance to get up to the lister be a bit of a stress with the twins. plus i'm now 35 so guess i'd be to old!!!! but i'd like to to do it again i was one of those funny ones that actually enjoyed my tx and missed it once i was finished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

off christmas shopping to day already done the twins gonna start my oldest daughters now from fisher price to new look how funny

hiya everyone still trying to keep up with everyone but i'm reading through 

allyson


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sallyanne I agree I thought of it that way when I did it too but not sure I could go through the jabs etc again  

Allyson sorry to hear your daughter is still poorly, best to take her to the docs good to hear you have got the water and diraylte down her hopefully she will be better soon


----------



## veng

well i just got a call back and they said 6 have show signs of fertilisation and 4 have been frozen im to call back tomorrow to find out it more has? is this good out of 18 i thought there would of been more


----------



## watn1

Just popped by to say Well Done to Veng -  You must be in a little pain hun?... I was with just 25 eggs!
I’m not sure how good fert rates are hun with Just IVF as i think a lot of us have had ICSI.... Don’t worry you have 4 frozen and you can only use 2 of them so that’s all you need.
You are in the same boat as me & Vik’s then.. Dam OHSS   I had to wait for my withdrawal bleed (about 2 weeks after EC) and then I was allowed to go on for FET on next AF (well you know how far that got me) So here i am again.. Blooming waiting around for AF (AGAIN) 
Also it's worth saying then on my scan the other day Dr told me my Ovaries were still a little larger then normal and i still have a little fluid so for me 3rd AF is probably better.
Make sure you get loads of rest & drink LOADS as my OHSS suddenly came from nowhere about 3-4 days after EC & it wasn’t nice.. Nothing to say you will get it though..x

Emsie – I’m still lurking waiting for your BFP sweetie.

Hello to all you preggy ladies... I’m waiting for bump pic’s!!   

Blooming got confused with the 2 boards & Posted on the other then realised your all here   ...   Doesn't take much to confuse me


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng you have 4 embies hun. None of mine have ever been good enough to freeze but i have freya     You will be getting your BFP soon enough hunni


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Thats good hun, from my 9 eggs only 3 ended up anygood 

Nicole - Hiya chick!  When I had my six week scan they said my ovaries were still swollen from the treatment - looks like the drugs can take a while to leave our systems!

Lou - Big  hun, sorry you feel so sad today x

Kelly - Anynews on the pelvic bone hun? Sorry you've been in so much pain 

Emsy - Im so glad your feeling positive hun - keep it up!

Sal - I'm glad your lodger has moved out 

Ally - How is your poorly LO?

Jade - Where are you today hun, still poorly? Hope your feeling better soon!

Not much to report from me, staying in tonight and DP is away for the rest of the week so boring, boring, boring!

X XX


----------



## watn1

Hiya - Hayley Hun   I don't feel like AF is coming   It's due money and i have no devil horns at all   I noramlly do the week before... You can put money on the fact it will be late!

Vikki - Is it your baseline to see if you can start stimms? That's come round too quick!   That i might catch up with you on the 2nd half of your 2ww i may be starting.x

Kelly - Just wanted to say, I used to sell Dopplers and had fun going to try them on a friend who at the time was 11.5weeks (i think) and we couldn't find heartbeat for ages... It takes a lot of patients but you will find them... You need to be looking very low down near your pubic bone or a tiny bit up you may also need to press down a little.


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - It would be so damn typical wouldn't if it was late, but maybe as your feeling so stressed about the whole of the treatment stuff this month you do have pms but just don't know it !  
I do feel sorry for you hunny, you really have had a bumpy road to complete this cycle so hopefully you got some good luck coming    x x x


----------



## vikki75

evening hunnie buns xx
sorry aint been around too much not feeling gr8 @ the mo got a cold an on top of that headaches  
veng hun thats good news hunxxxx  
nicole hun yeah thats my baseline for stimming well knowing my luck i`ll get `well can you come back on monday please as its still to thick!!` lol
hope everyone else is good ??!! xx


----------



## Just a girl

Vik - I'm sure your lining is gonna of thinned out nicely!  
How is your daughter doing?  I was meant to say to you my cousins LO has cerebal palsy and it doesn't affect her mentally either, she can walk unaided but has had loads of ops on her legs and has worn splints for years but My cousin had to really fight to get her into her local mainstream school its  , she does need a one to one with her in the playground as if she runs she will fall over but thats it!


----------



## vikki75

hi hun apart from driving me mad yeah shes doing good thanks x her palsy affected her legs quite bad she cant stand an shes crawled to get around since she was 16months she 6 now , shes got a wheelchair that shes in now most of the time . thankfully the school shes in already had a lil boy with the exact same as her so they knew how to deal with it , my son goes to the same school too so its easy for me on school runs lol she wasnt diagnosed with CP tilll she was 18mths old so the tx for her is slow   shes had this op done b4 but it didnt really work but hopefully it will this time and at least she`ll be able to stand on her bottoms of her feet (b4 this shes on her tiptoes as the achelles(cantspell) is very tight)
how you doing anyway hun?


----------



## Just a girl

Hers wasn't diasgnosed till she was about that age too, to begin with they thought it was something like clicky hips so it was a real shock to find it CP, she was born really prem so lucky really it isn't a lot worse!  

I'm OK thanks, well apart from completely bored - DP is away so I'm in on the sofa with laptop on my belly lol, can't be bothered to go out and see anyone, cant even be bothered to make dinner so I've had a pack of crisps and 3 mini pasties


----------



## allybee17

morning girls took Chloe doctors last night she said i was doing everything right and that it is most prob a virus!!!! touch wood she has not been sick since yesterday morning but i did starve the poor thing all day she had her bed time milk and milk this morning and at present is sucking on dry toast so hopefully it's past, just hope Elliot don't get it now.

i only get 16 eggs on my tx and gave 8 away luckily 7 went on to be fertilised but like you sallyann nothing was good enough to be frozen but i got my twins so guess you really can't tell i've heard stories of ladies who only get 3 or 4 eggs fertilised and going on to get BFP so it's not really the quantity it's the quality. good luck to all eggys growing in the love lab i'm sure they'l go on to make dreams come true 

so whats everyone's plans today? weather is really pooh here but o can't stick staying in all day with my 2 so we'll have to be brave and go out for a walk!!!

allyson xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Allyson glad Chloe seems better I am sure if Elliot was going to get it you would have known by now


----------



## KellyG

Morning ladies

Allyson glad Chloe is better  

Lou you ok hun? How long is dh away?

Love to the rest of you

I have SPD sp my doc has signed me off for 10 days to get rest and sleep but im already bored lol i wont be saying that in 6 months


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kelly poor you SPD is painful isn't it....  I am fine thanks hun DH is away Mon-Fri for the next 10-16weeks


----------



## vikki75

morning sweet peas how are we all today still no jade   hope she ok  
me im still bleeding heavy an got scan tomorrow an scared of bleeding everywhere sorry tmi was any of you still heavy on your baselines?? i dont remember bleeding this heavy last time!!!
kelly hun   thats wat i have i ended up not being able to go up the stairs or towards the end i couldnt walk i was in so much pain they gave me a belly support to try an lift some of the weight off the bone but that was well uncomfortable xx that really scares me that i know ill get it again with this pg xx
lou hi hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki poor you with the wicked witch, sorry can't help I had stopped bleeding when I got to my baseline.

Jade yes I hope you are ok honey xxx


----------



## allybee17

Thanks lou i think your right elliot would have it by now if he was gonna get it. 

i had spd towards the end of my pregnancy bloody cripplin, also got signed of work really early think i left work at about 20weeks and yep it was so boring :-( i just did loads of shopping as it was around this time of the year last year so christmas shopping was done very early actually think i was so bored that our chritmas tree was up at the end of novemebr.....not this year thou it'l be up on the 24th and down on the 26th i can see the twins being very destructive with it gulp!!!!!!

vikki try not to worry about whats going on down there as i'm sure the nurses are fine with it they most prob see it every day.


----------



## KellyG

Lou thats a bit harsh, what does he do?

Vikki, i didnt realise that if you had it once you may get it again, i wish i knew that lol before. It wasnt that bad on Josh tho but i suppose it was towards the end.. I stopped bleeding too, but im sure they have seen it all before and probably worse, but i know how you must feel 

I text Jade yesterday, but she didnt reply


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly I have just text Jade so we will see....

Dh is a builder so in the current climate he is lucky to have work and will be earning some good money whilst he is away and we have learnt to live off my wages so can save all his for bubs....


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Beauties  

LouLou, Kells and Vik thank you soo much for your texts   i dropped my stupid phone tuesday when throwing up on the way home and for some reason i cant call out or text   i think i've mashed the button that sends, gonna take it to the shop today   although i can get on the stupid internet which is crap and i dont use  

Well the sickness has really got me bad   tuesday after i left i was sick every 5 minutes on the way home and right up to 2 in the morning, then i woke at 5 to start all over again but after so long there was just nothing there and itwas just retching pain. Anyway with no food or drink in my system for a few days (i cant even keep water down now)  i was feeling really shakey and i had to go doctors yesterday (was sick on the way there, poor DP had to keep pulling over bless him he was so worried) , she was really lovely and said i look undernourished, tongue funny colour, pale etc,  so she took pity on me and gave me some anti-sickness tablets. I managed to eat last night and havent been sick although i feel queasy, am back at work today but off tomorrow and monday   am only taking the tabs when sickness is at its worst tho as i dont really want to take them

Missed you ladies  

How is everyone?? i havent skipped all the way back but well done Vengy on all those eggies!  

Emsy how are you feeling? 

Kells hows your mini moo feeling now?

 Jag, Kells, Vik, Lou Sally, Ally, everyone! 

On the subject of cippy, i found out she got her BFP when i rang to tell the clinic mine! She hadnt rang by then as it was early in the morning (and i tested early naughty me  ) but the nurse rang straight back as soon as she'd called to let me know  

xxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

allybee lol i have that problem with my dog with the tree lol but i know wat you mean my kids never use to leave it alone either by the ytime new years was here lol it was bald!!!
your right im sure the nurses do see it  every day just have to grin an bear it lol
kelly hun    i had it with all my pg`s lol but my last one was thee worst just ask for the support when you get to unbearable if it does   ummm i think jade is actually logged in here but i hope she ok 
C`MON JADEY LET US KNOW YOUR OK xxx


----------



## vikki75

oh jadey you got in b4 i sent mine xxx
glad to see you on here xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

me too was sooo bored yesterday at home, i need to get the net there! all i would use it for is FF tho


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade you poor thing you need to take care honey and try and keep on top of the sickness and take the tablets if you need them


----------



## vikki75

jade you got a scan on monday?? !! bet you cant wait x


----------



## Hopeful J

Lou   i took one this morning but just brought back breakfast so dont think they're working too well! so fed up of being in the toilet   xx

Oh yes Viks, scan at 9.20 so i shall be texting all hehehe probably from DP's phone if mine is still mashed  

So excited just wanna see how big they are now 

xx


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

how r u all today...?

jade how u feeling today?

lou how r u hunny? 

kel howz u today?

this 2ww is dragging on 4ever...want to test already!!!!!

emsy xx


----------



## KellyG

Jade so sorry ur feeling like that huni, wish there was something i could do  

Vikki when did you get the spd? did it get worse at the pg went on? I wanna go to disneyland in feb so it better get better 

Emsy im not gonna tell you not to test hun, cos i tested a week early, but just think how youd feel


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade take it easy honestly hun, I had a friend that spent some time in hospital on a drip because her sickness was so bad, maybe you should be taking them as prescribed, if they were harmful to babes then they wouldn't have given them to you and it will be much better if you are taking them and feeding babes....

Emsy I am fine thanks hun how about you?  I tested 1 week after ET to ensure it was a negative and that the ov jab had gone from my system but then I was scared to test again....


----------



## Hopeful J

Kells you can have my dodgey belly if you want lol   aww hunny i hope you feel better too     p.s i wanna go disney land! 

I plan to rest rest rest from tomorrow [email protected] Lou. Have got a lovely long weekend off so i'll be doing NOTHING.  

Emsy i done what Lou did (she told me to, she's a bad influence LOL), tested 6 days after ET to make sure the shot was gone then tested again a few days later 

xxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

jade ooo yes txt straight away to let me know  
kelly mine got worse as the baby got bigger hun sorry to say x
lou when iwas in hospital with my girlie that thought she could come earlier lol there was a girl in there that was on a drip cos everything she ate or drank come up 5 mins after or b4 she was in there a while x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki I think it is or can be quite common now and obviously if you can't keep water down then have you in to put you on a drip my friend was in an out for a few weeks.  So how you feeling about your scan do you feel as though you have d'reg'd enough?

Kelly bad influence me


----------



## emsy2525

ooooooooo i so want to test..arrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhh DP would go so mad if he saw me with test...


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emsy just remember if you do test too early you will get a negative though and I remember even though it was what I wanted to check the shot had gone I was gutted


----------



## vikki75

emsy i was like that an dont want to put you on a downer but how you gonna feel if its negetive then you got to go right up to your otd thinking this, just enjoy hun xx  
lou hun i think my lining is definatley thin its all defo came out lol well feels like it lol probably nothing left up there!! sorry   fingers crossed i get to start stimming if not tomorrow then hopefully the next couple of days x


----------



## Hopeful J

What times you scan tomorrow Viks?

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

vikki75 said:


> emsy i was like that an dont want to put you on a downer but how you gonna feel if its negetive then you got to go right up to your otd thinking this, just enjoy hun xx
> lou hun i think my lining is definatley thin its all defo came out lol well feels like it lol probably nothing left up there!! sorry  fingers crossed i get to start stimming if not tomorrow then hopefully the next couple of days x


Vikki I really hope so honey


----------



## vikki75

jade 1130 hun i`ll be txting you hun to let you know   lol
lou   
right i betta get ready DD got dentist at 1230 so got to go get her ready xx catch up in a while xx


----------



## Hopeful J

U better! 

Aww give DD   and   from me xxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies, 

I'm off work today - feel really drained and rubbish, this morning I was dry retching really bad and kept feeling faint so I'm off work, not as bad as you Jade though!  It seems everyone is suffering today .......

Jade - There is something called hyper emsis which is what the girls have been describing to you, as having to be on a drip as they can't keep anything down - take those tablets lady u need to let them get into your system! 

Kelly -  Ouch just listening to yur condition makes me wince, make sure you take it easy too! 

Lou - I'm in the same situation as you DP is having to work away alot as there is nothing local - but like you I'm thankful he's got work as so many haven't!  I look on the bright side at least the house stays clean and I get the remote control   I alwayas miss him then he comes back and makes a mess and then not so much 

Vikki - Sorry your AF is so heavy, hope it lightens for you but as you said at least your lining is likely to be thin!  

Emsy - Don't do it!!!  You can wait, it so hard but I managed to nearly do it - I tested one day early as I thought a false negative would be less likely then and then there would only be one day to wait to test again! 

Ally - I'm glad your girlie is getting better, my poor niece had a nasty bug last year and she lost so much weight, she used to a right chub but then her nappied were hanging off her 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Hayley sorry to hear your suffering too, not long and you should start blooming


----------



## Just a girl

Its so strange as Monday I was Ill, Tuesday I felt great, Yesterday OK but rubbish today


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes thats a sign things are starting to get better as your placenta will be nearly fully grow etc


----------



## allybee17

with regards to sickness i was quite sick carrying my twins but the old fashion thing worked the best ginger biscuits


----------



## Hopeful J

i can never look at a ginger biscuit again   i was carrying them around Ally but no help  

just had some crisps i hope to go they stay in   

How long is it before the placenta takes over? is that when the sickness dies down?

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> i can never look at a ginger biscuit again  i was carrying them around Ally but no help
> 
> just had some crisps i hope to go they stay in
> 
> How long is it before the placenta takes over? is that when the sickness dies down?
> 
> xxx


Yes it is normally around 12/13weeks hun


----------



## allybee17

twin pregnancy is different thou, i felt quite sick right through out my pregnancy was not often actually sick but that horrible nausea was all ways there, it's coz you have lot's  more of the pregnancy hormone with twins sorry to be the one with the bad news!!! but on the other hand being sick is  a very good sign nice healthy preganacy


----------



## Leicesterlou

Whats the old saying hard pregnancy easy birth....


----------



## Hopeful J

God i hope so lol


----------



## KellyG

Jade my sickness has worn righ off now hun, so there is some hope


----------



## Hopeful J

6 weeks to go for me then LOL

ready salted crisps seem to be staying in at the mo, thank god.

How you this afternoon hun?

x


----------



## KellyG

I used to count down like that and look. now im here... i hope it stays away lol

Im ok, my mini moo is still painful but im getting to know the positions to get in to ease it off  

What else have you had to eat?


----------



## Hopeful J

Hiya shweety 

i had yogurt as well, all come back now tho   feel like i'm getting used to the vomiting so its not so distressing   

Going home soon and its 4 whole days off i cant bloody wait! will probably be textin u tomorrow saying how bored i am lol 

Which reminds me, my phone is in the shop and should be out tomorrow but if i miss you GOOD LUCK VIKS   with your baseline hun, hope they get you stimming straight away    

xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly love the name "minni moo"   Sorry your still in pain hunni   

Jade im sorry your suffering with the sickness still   

I have got my blood test tomorrow. I hate needles


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - I'm prob way too late but GOOD LUCK with your scan tomorrow hun!!!

Sal - Err you don't like needles but your putting yourself through at last 2 more cycles - loving your dedication you loopy lass 

x x x


----------



## KellyG

you dont like needles Sally aww shouldnt laugh, but you are a bit loopy all the poking you have to do


----------



## sallyanne1

Im trerrified of needles but at end of the day its a small price to pay if im helping couples achieve there dream


----------



## KellyG

Awww girls listen to this,

another one of my ff is going thru a very very hard time, she had her 12w scan and there are multiple things wrong with her baby and she is having an induced labour next week, she said if she carried the baby to term, the baby wouldnt survive   Im sorry to put this out but ive given her comfort just not sure what to say, im sooo gutted for her and her dh.......


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly your poor friend, so she has to go through labour even though its still early how awful   .  I had a friend some years ago now that had a still birth at 36weeks and they organise a funeral etc and it helped them to cope, I don't think there is much you can say except that your there for her


----------



## KellyG

Thanks Lou   its very sad but situations like this make me realise how very very lucky i am  

How are you this morning??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly I know exactly what you mean honey.  I am fine, well better than fine cause DH will be back later can't wait to see him.  How about you besides the obvious upset


----------



## KellyG

What time will he be back, you gonna do anything special  

Im ok, im gonna see my friend and her week old baby today. 
My belly keeps going really hard, i cant feel them but something is poking me


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mine has started to go hard, it will be your twinnies have you felt any flutters yet?  I am sure I felt something the other night.

DH has requested pork chop with brussel sprouts, carrots, stuffing, apple sauce etc so will be a night for 2 with a nice dinner in then lots of cuddles.....

How sweet seeing your friend and her week old, bet you will think its so dainty...


----------



## watn1

Bonjour Mesdames, espérons que vous êtes tous bien .. Je vais à se saouler le samedi! Ne peuvent pas attendre .. Il suffit de vérifier po .. Parler bientôt. Je pensais que je serait d'écrire en français pour vous donner tous quelque chose à faire travailler à ce qu'il dit.   xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole what the hell does that say I failed french at school


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I see enjoy Saturday......  I worked it out with the help of the internet


----------



## KellyG

Nicole i was thinking the same thing    

Lou i think i have had flutters but it may have been wind lol my friends baby was faab he is soo cute, i cant remember josh bein that small, im gonna have 2   

Where is everyone??

Vikki how the scan go


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly I was like that a few weeks ago and I think it was bubs and I am sure you would feel them soon with you having 2  

Well have a fab weekend ladies and catch up with you all MOnday


----------



## vikki75

hello sweeties xx 
had scan , linig is good to go but got to wait for my cippy to have her scan on monday then there going to call me an tell me when, should be tuesday morning hopefully, 
how are we all xx


----------



## watn1

Great News Vikki  

See Lou - It gave you something to do..


" Hello ladies, hope you are all well .. I'm going out to get drunk on Saturday! Cannot wait .. Just checking in. .. Speak soon. I thought I would write in French to give you all something to do and work out what i said" google translator is fun.x

have a good weekend, xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Km back from clinic and didnt feel a thing   But i have a huge bruise and its really swollen   I have also got tonsillitis    Its gone from sinus pain to cold to this   

Kelly im so sorry about your friend hun   

Vikki glad your scan went well hun   

Lou have a good weekend hun   

Nicole what??      Ah you posted when i did lol. I cant drink im on antibiotics so have one for me


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies, 

Anyone heard from Jade yet or got a text? 

Kelly - So sorry about your friend that is just so sad  , hope you had a nice time with the bubba, I'm off to go see my friends today was meant to go last Monday but I felt poo so I'm going today - can't wait to see her and I've got her the cutest little outfit - Love baby shopping?  

Vikki - Yay for starting stimms next week - its all gonna go so quick from there on! Your gonna be PUPO again before you know it!

Lou - How was the romantic dinner for 2, My DP got back from working away and went straight to the pub , saying his mate was down there and he hadn't seen him for ages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I did manage to get him out of there at 8pm surprisingly!

Nicole - Your post made me laugh, I'm off to Paris on the 12th Dec for my mates 30th - I'm not gonna be able to understand anything - and to think I got a GCSE grade B in the subject (it was modular though so just copied my way through) all I remember is to ask what time is it, whats your name and how old are you - all really useful stuff hey?

Emsy - How you doing chick, still having in there and keeping away from the pee sticks   !

Sal - Hope your tonsils get better soon !

Ally - Hows your LO? Any better?

Veng - Hope your doing OK hun 

So what are everyones plans on this wonderful wet weekend?  I've got a nice day tomorrow, got a spa day in basingstoke to go to for another friends 30th - it's really reasonable it costs £55 for the day, so that includes use of all the facilities; pool, jacuzzi, steam room, fitness classes  and includes 3 course meal with wine (just half a glass for me ) but treatments are extra! 

I know I'm not allowed in the sauna or steam room but what about the jacuzzi, I think I've heard that you shouldn't go in - surely its not any hotter then a bath?

Anyway lovelies, have a great weekend! x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

I have always been told to keep away from jacuzzi's when pregnant. I think i should go in your place   

My poor dd ( 12 ) had the HPV jab yesterday tea time and within an hr her temp shot up and she was shaking, complaning her mucles hurt and having problems breathing. I rang NHS direct who said take to A&E but ours is a small one so i rang first to see if they had an on call Dr. The nurse said just call 999    Never in my life have i had to call that before   Anyway a lovely paramedic came out and he must have been here just over an hr and gave her the full treatment. Turns out her temp had sparked a panic attack   Not sure if its a virus or due to the jab. Im keeping her on calopol all day today and see how she goes. Poor little thing sge was so scared. We were ment to be going to dh's grans for fireworks tomorrow nite but think thats out now  

x x x x


----------



## allybee17

hello everyone sorry not been on for a little while but been a bit mad busy i work Mondays and Fridays and even thou i love it it is hard work getting back home and catching up with everything!!!! at least Chloe is now better and back to her normal happy self, god knows what it was thou as Elliot ain't caught it nor has anyone else so i'd say it was not a virus. 

sallyanne my 12 year dd has that jab next week!!!!!!!!!!!! you have got me worried now  i'm worried as our children are the first to get it....i know they would have tested it loads but still a bit scary to think our children are the first!!!!!!!

hope all is well for all mummy growbags big belly rubs to you all

we are having a wii fit party tonight lol pizza wine and wii fit don't really sound right but i'm sure it;ll be good fun, i hope to get some sneaky vidoe to put on my ******** page 

allyson xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ally she was fine with her first jab and it could just be coincidence that this happend after her jab? All of her friends have been fine  
Have fun with your party. I could do with a glass of wine but cant as im on antibiotics


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies...

  Just been to the loo and AF is about to start.. (sorry tmi) BUT... WOOOO HOOOO   
Wonder if i will get to ET this month!! Vikki Hopefully we will both be on 2WW together.

kelly - glad you liked the ******** status.. hahahaha.x


Hope everyone had a lovely weekend..xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Watn1      Yay Im keeping everything crossed for you hun     

My dh is lovely   He does 12hr shifts (2 days 2 nites 4 off ) and he was on his first day yesterday. I got up this morning and he has cleaned up before coming to bed and sorted out all the school clothes    He knows i havent been feeling well and freya was keeping me up through the night with her cold. Bless him i can feel a treat coming his way


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all

Nicole  that Af is on her way here's hoping you get to have your well deserved ET  

I wil be back later go to go to the hospital for an Impact Clinic no idea what it involves


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou never heard of that b4 bit good luck anyway


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Sally I;m back all it was were extra checks pee, blood pressure and to see if I am happy about everything, just something extra from the NHS I guess as I paid for IVF, was disappointed as was hoping to meet others like me and get to know them....


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou you must be special coz i never got any extra   Is everything ok then hun?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally none of the girls I chat too on 2nd tri have had any extra either    Everything is fine blood pressure, etc is all good and I feel fine so they were happy and I got to hear baby's heartbeat which was good....


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww i love listening to baby. What sound does it make?? Freya did sound like a train to begin with so i thought she was a boy then later it changed


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 
yeppie you have AF Nicole  
can't wait to have mine too the sooner the old witch shows up the faster i can have FET I'm not feeling too positive about FET guess I'm worry ed its not going to work  
i have my follow up appointment tomorrow


----------



## Leicesterlou

I don't know I couldn't decide whether it was train or galloping so its train for a boy and galloping for a girl, DH really wants a girl....

Veng      for FET


----------



## KellyG

Morning ladies

Lou remember my dream... a lil girl for you heheh  

Veng Good luck with your appt huni, i hope you get to do what you want and have that BFP very soon  

Nicole I nearly wet myself i thought it was quite funny lol   Will be here today woop woop

Jade i know you cant read this but Hiyaaaaaaaaaaaa

Hayley where you too mrs?

Vikki You ok dokie??

Sally Your dh is a sweetie, mine is off today as its raining tuutut so hes sorting out the babies room and the back room.

Emsy How are you doing, have you tested yet

Loves and snogs to the anyone ive missed


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kelly

Yes I was telling DH about your dream he said he hopes it's true....  although he will be happy either way

How are you hun?  I heard baby's h/beat again this morning

Louise


----------



## KellyG

Lou 

Awww thats fab hun, was it fast? Did you have a nice weekend with DH??

Im ok thanks, gonna drag Mike to Toys are us to look at baby stuff soon


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng     

Lou yer train for a boy horse for a girl  

Kelly ooooh baby shopping i love it


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes it was very fast the h/b.  Yes weekend was the best went too bloody fast though....  We went to toys r us a few weeks ago to look around but I am going to leave buying anything until after Xmas...

Sally I am sure it was a horse then, no I couldn't really tell I guess maybe if I had a doppler I could work it out but never mind its healthy thats the main thing...


----------



## sallyanne1

January sales are the best


----------



## KellyG

Lou my doppler is pants im fed up of it!! Even tho i keep using it everynight   I will find their heartbeats  

Sally i cant seem to buy anything yet, i did however buy something the other day... wetwipes and cotton buds  

Im updating my diary today doing a sort of dedication post i havent finished yet cos i need to go in the shower be back later


----------



## vikki75

hello my lovelies  
i aint read back yet aint had much time (promise i will) i can start stimming tonite yeahhhhhh1!! starting on 150 puregon then next day is 125 then day after that is 150 an so on  ive got to stimm this way so i dont ohss lol scan is this friday yes yes im on my way xxxx
sorry for a me me me post just so excited xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh vikki great news hun    Good luck for your scan

Kelly my doppler was rubbish too it was always full of static. It picked up my wind though


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki great news about starting stimms        

Sally    about your doppler picking up wind


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

how r u all?

vik great news about stimming 

lou, how r u hun?

kel u ok hunni?

JAG, Hopeful how u both doing?

well im back at work today...havent tested yet, but think i may tomorrow?

emsy x


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am fine thanks Emsy, hoping sweetness and light are snuggling in for you hun


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey ladies  

Hows everyone?

Yay Vik!  looking forward to jabbing away?   aww not long now hunny 

Emsy hows it going hun, gone mad yet??

   Kells, Lou, Sally, Jag and anyone else i missed  

Have had to pop in work as these lot just cant live without me   thought i'd let you all know bubbas are doing well  we've gone from 1.4 and 1.5mm to 16.2 and 11.8     one lil beany is a week behind in size but they should be ok, nurse reckons she'll catch up to her bro (  PMA for a boy and a girl)  and its nothing to worry about so i have an appt to sort out midwife tomorrow! 

Absolutely crazy, i cant get my head round it  

I'm ok, i had no sickness friday and sat  but it came back sunday, have just learnt to get on with it now, if its coming out, its coming out! the trick is to just eat stuff that tastes the same going in and out   (LOTS of ribena  )


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Evening Ladies!

I've been hard at work today then come home with banging headache so only just feel up to checking out what you all have been chatting about! 

I have my 12 week scan next Tuesday - So flipping excited  can't wait to see little arms and legs moving around!

Vikki -    yay for starting stimms tonight - hope all goes well and your ovaries just provide you with a nice modest 20 or something this time 

Kelly - Thanks for the mention in your diary sweetpea ,  I hope you get your doppler going soon!  

Jade - So pleased to hear your scan went well, and I did pmsl when I read your ribena theory 

Lou - How you doing hunny, I've never heard of an Impact clinic either! Did DP go back this Morning? Mines staying away from Wednesday again this week!

Nicole - Yay for brown stainage in your pants  - Come on AF, we all want Nic to get going again! 

Sal - Your DP sounds lovely 

Veng - I hope your follow up apt goes well tomorrow 

Emsy - If you can hold out for just a couple more sleeps hun it would be better - but if not, wishing you the very best of luck for testing tomorrow   

I hope I haven't missed anyone!

OK ladies question for you   has any one else had any rude dreams when you were/since you were pregnant?  x


----------



## vikki75

hi hayley lol rude dreams when pg mmm!!?, well not really rude, weird ones yeah an towards the end of my pg`s ive had dreams of sitting on the loo weeing an actually wake suddenly to me actually wetting the bed lmao only cos bubba was leaning on my bladder xx


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - You woke up peeing the bed  , I've woke up to my DP doing it after a night on the lash, and when I woke him up shouting at him he tried blaming the dog , So no rude ones for you then , I've had 2 really 'eventful dreams' but both with DP in I'm relieved to add - I haven't turned into a 'dream slapper' or anything!


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley yep i had "those" dreams   

Vikki i often dream im on the loo thank god though i dont wet the bed   Although i used to when i was little   

Right im off to fetch a kebab


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Lou - How you doing hunny, I've never heard of an Impact clinic either! Did DP go back this Morning? Mines staying away from Wednesday again this week!


Yes Dh went back early hours yesterday until Friday . I have had some 'funny' dreams since being pg  your scan will be fab you wait you will see bubs jumping all over the place....


----------



## KellyG

Moooooooooooooorning!!! 

Hayley i always have those kind of dreams   but i have had more since being pg.. and mine sadly have been with my dh too lol.

I started having 'o's in my sleep since i was about 15  

Emsy have you tested yet??

Lou how you doing me lover??

Jade you are a nutter lol but apparently ribena is good for you, contains iron  

Vikki Congrates my girl not long now huni xxx

Mwah to you all i missed but i cant concerntrate my nose is blocked and i wanna sneeze but it wont come out


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh yes Emsy have you tested yet hun??

Hi Kelly I am good thanks counting the days till I get to see Dh again sad I know but I am really missing him, I haven't in the past I reckon its with me being pg and my hormones....  Seems you have what I get the stuffy feeling its all the extra mucus protecting you and babies from germs etc hun and I am told it will go once babes is born....


----------



## KellyG

Lou id be exactly the same if my dh was away, he only went away working for 2 days and i drove to stay with him awww it was only hour and half away tho. 

God our bodies are cleaver then... i did wonder cos i can still smell so i didnth think it was a cold   

EMSYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly I bought a fab book that tells you alot about stuff its called *'The Best Friends' Guide to Pregnancy: Or Everything Your Doctor Won't Tell You' * and its fab definately recommend it

/links


----------



## veng

well appointment went well i have to have a bleed in 2 weeks then i wait for an AF then day 21 i start DR and then tablets to thicken womb for a couple weeks then ET ,we are going to try for blasto and hope 2 of them make it  so i guess im playing the waiting game again 

Lou thanks for the link


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng glad to hear the news hun and no worries about the link


----------



## Hopeful J

Aww vengy its all moving along tho   

Hey Lou Lou  xx

 everybody

Got my work review in about half an hour   i dont want one lol i bet they moan about the time off this last week. Although it wasnt like it could be helped  

Docs appt today and i've been referred to the midwife who should call me soon, looks like i have no choice but to have babies at Queens in romford (we have a choice of 2 but one is low risk and one is high - am automatically high as there's 2 bubbas) so Viks you'll have to visit with your fat bump! 

Hows all my favourate ladies? feel like i havent been here in ages! 


xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade they cannot say a thing about pregnancy related sickness so if they do come and get me and I will tell them it is discrimination hun


----------



## Hopeful J

Bless you Lou   i'll kick their ass! The lady partner is down today and i know she wont have none of it - my boss is just a typical man i nearly beat him last week   throwing my guts up all day and he had the cheek to ask 'how long have i got to deal with this for' Like he's the one with his head down the loo! I just told him to F off  


They cant say anything i'm NEVER sick! 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

It doesn't matter how sick you are we had an employee who suffers with an illness and has a minimum of 2 days a month off ill then was pg and put illness down to that and we could do nothing about it


----------



## Hopeful J

Some people...... i just cant do sick to be honest, i literally have to be so ill i cant move i just get so bored at home! 

Just want it to hurry up now as i need to go get some munchies (i have a hankering for some crisps )but dont want to go and then they call me in  

HOw you feeling anyway lady, huge yet?

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Didn't they give you a start time?  I am fine thanks hun getting a bump I have a pic on here on the 2nd tri board let me see if I can find it one of the other girls posted it for me


----------



## Leicesterlou

Here you go I am the one Margot has posted for me 3rd post down http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164209.1095


----------



## Hopeful J

Ooooh you fatty lol so cute!!

Well it was supposed to be tomorrow but they’re squeezing me in today so no official start time, will be going in a minute as the guy before me has come out in one piece lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Cheers Jade, bump is growing nicely bet your showing now or will be soon with 2, good luck in your review


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

how u all doing?

well dont think i will need to test AF seems to be on her way..just been to loo and there was v light blood sorry TMI, y o y 

emsy xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emsy I am so sorry hun


----------



## KellyG

Oh emsy i am very sorry hun..     that it will go away


----------



## Hopeful J

oh yep Lou, already looking 'plump' 

     Emsy could just be a bit of spotting?       try not to stress hun


----------



## sallyanne1

Emsy      I hope it stops hun         

Lou loving your bump hun   My belly is bigger and im not pergnant    

Well i waited in all day for the gas service man and he didnt show     Im so mad i rang and gave them a right mouth full coz they say im in breach of my contract if im not in but its ok for them not to show    bl**dy housing assosiation


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies!

Emsy - I'm  for you that this isn't over yet, lots of people can get spotting in the early stages, I really hope your one of them  

Veng - I hope this next stage flies by for you, so your can get your transfer done as quickly as possible 

Kelly - I've never had an O in my sleep , do you have them quietly or do you wake the whole house up when it happens 

Lou - Wow I LOVE the bump , I can't wait to look like that, when did it get bump like or has it just suddenly popped out? 

Jade - How did your meeting go hun, manage not to barf up on the desk ? I hope your employer gets a bit more sensitivity towards you hun otherwise your gonna have to send in the girls, a small, hormonally vicious but effective little army 

Vikki - You OK hun, where you been today ?

Sallyanne - There is nothing worse then having to wait in for 'repairs or deliveries' all day - I can't believe they didn't turn up either , I hope you get a nice apology off them!

Nicole - You were in my dream last night..... don't worry, it wasn't one of those sorts of dreams , for some reason you were coming to my next scan with me and was driving all the way here and going to meet me outside the hospital, except I got lost on the way there and you were already waiting and kept phoning to see where I was 

I'm missing getting on during the day to chat to you all  too bl00dy busy at work! x x x


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies...

thanku for kind words means loads to me..god i hate this..im praying its spotting    do u think it could be?

vik howz things with u?

kel, lou, hopeful how u all doing me lovelys

emsy xx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls just quickly popped on to see wats going on 
emsy hun   are with you hun think  
jade yeah ill come visit your be round the corner sweetie  
big   to everyone else xx


----------



## emsy2525

well tink it is all over for me af seems to be arriving in full flow...this didnt happen last time     a miracle may happen


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh emsy im so sorry hun


----------



## Just a girl

Emsy - So   for you, sorry hun


----------



## KellyG

Oh emsy im sorry hun, whats the flow like this morning??  

Hayley I normaly wake up just at the end so i dont even get to enjoy it lol, mike never hears me, tho he is jelous when i tell him  

Jade you ok this morning??

All my ther ladies  

I went to see Flashdance last night was brill.. didnt have a very good night sleep tho, gonna have a shower a put my nice new betty boo pg top my mil bought me on lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emsy I am so sorry hun    

Sally I am sure your belly is not bigger hun....  

Hayley my bump just suddenly appeared really your will soon I am sure.....

Kelly ooo flashdance I love that


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies..

well ive taken day of work sick today just couldnt face it... im lying in bed...flow is stil there..keep   t could be something else i think its not likely though ...

ive bin looking at other clinics for nxt time already just so   

sorry for me post

emsy xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emsy you poor thing take some time out for you I'm glad you have not gone to work hun you will need some time to get used to it      if you need anything at all please don't hesitate to contact me, Louise xxx


----------



## emsy2525

just so upset i didnt even make it to test date..

ive bin looking at other clinics anyone got any views on Lister or LWC?

thanks lou for your kind words

emsy xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emsy I know Natalie has decided to go with the Lister so maybe have a chat with her


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,  

Hayley - As soon as you said i was in your dream.. I thought ooohhhh ahhhhh... Lol! Weird dreams are hey? How was your spa day? What you got planned next? You always have nice plans.x

Kelly - You got your doppler working yet? x

Emsie -    I am so sorry to hear of your bleed... Glad you are looking on to your next step.. Don't let this defeat you. You will get your BFP!! xx

Veng - Glad you know what your next steps are now.. Just such a pain having to wait hey? I know exactly how you feel! My Periods went straight back to normal after my withdrawal bleed.. I hope yours do too so you can get on with FET.x

Lou, Jade, Sally, Hope you are all well.x

I am on Day 2 of tablets got a scan booked in for Day 12 (21st Nov) I am also full of the cold..Sore throat the lot! I can hardly breathe


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning girls 

Emsy     to re-iterate what Lou said do not hesitate to give us a shout if you need anything or if you just want to moan   

I went with Lister and loved them, cant fault them really xxxx


----------



## watn1

Lou - Thanks for the PM    - Interesting read   At least if FET works i'll have a healthy baby hey? I suppose it makessense that only the strongest will survive the thaw! Brings me back now to shi*ting it that none will thaw! Ooohhh the joys!


----------



## sallyanne1

Emsy im so so sorry hun     jettabrown who sometimes posts on here was at the lister hun.

Lou how are you feeling today? Hope your keeping your bump warm in this weather  

Watn1 you have my sympathy with your cold hun   

Hope everyone else is ok    

I have to brave the cold later and go shopping   I dont want to go anywhere its far to cold   But kids wont get fed if i dont


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicole sorry your feeling pants but glad you have started you FET cycle, glad you had a good read of the bit I sent to you, I am sure you have some fighters in your clan of frosties hun       

Sally I am good thanks hun I am actually feeling quite warm today but the  is out and beaming through the office window, how is Freya bless I love her photo so cute.....


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou sun is out here too but its still cold   Cant say im a fan of winter although i do like the dark nites   Freya is fine thanks fast off next to me for the mo. Even when she has a cold she is full of smiles bless her. I have just uploaded a video of her on ********. Little miss giggle knickers


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ooo whats your ******** mine is Louise Thompson although can only get on between 12-2pm


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh i want ******** back!


----------



## sallyanne1

Why cant you have ******** hun   

Lou i added you


----------



## Leicesterlou

Work have banned it except between 12-2pm everyday


----------



## sallyanne1

Sounds like my dd's school but they find a way round it


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Just popping on to say hi!! Hope you and your bumps are all well....

Emsy... I am so so sorry hun, I am gutted it hasnt worked. Lou is right I have changed to the Lister and cant fault them... My first consultation is in December. The are very quick at getting things sorted esp if you have egg share before.. All they ask for is a copy of you blood test results. For ICSI its about £1400. So not to bad. All I did was emailed them and they told me to ring them for an appiontment. Also they are second in the sucess rates in the country. I think nearly 60% ARGC is first. 

Nicole.. Good luck with your cycle hun, I hope this is the one!

Take care Ladies
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Natalie, I hope you are well my lovely and are all geared up for your appt in December sending you lots of


----------



## veng

Emsy 

Nicole i have a close eye on you as iam having FET too   its nice to read whats going on with you  good luck 

hi everyone


----------



## Hopeful J

Ooooh Nat you go girl that was quick!!   

Cant have ******** as they/I blocked it Sally   really did cut of my nose to spite my face but it was getting ridiculous with these lot facebooking ALL DAY and i cant just block them, have to block all or nothing   I can normally get on the laptop but my blasted boss has taken it home for some reason  

Hey vengy baby  

xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning ladies  

How is everyone today   Im full of cold still but feel loads better. I got an early nite but ended up watchin something on tv until 11pm    So im tired. hummmm will i ever get an early nite


----------



## vikki75

hellllllo me darlings how is everyone today
Me i got a blasted headacxhe thats getting worse since i been stimming!!! last time my headache went away when i started stimms but this time its really bad! been drinking like a fish cant go away from a loo as i gott weak blader as you all know lol


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls

Leicesterlou  looked you up on face book last night but cant find you help me out as to hwere you are.

emsy yeah sallyanne1 is right i was with the lister there rates are high and they are absolutly fantastic hun allybee was also a lister girlie. we will both help you as much as we can. ( sorry for nominating you ally) lol

well nice to hear all is going well on here. 

take care love Jeanette


----------



## allybee17

hiya thats ok janette i've just pm emsy to sing the listers praises. did you get my email? i did reply to your pm hope your feeling a bit better 
allyson


----------



## sallyanne1

Jeanette how come ya not on my ********   Add me hun im sallyanne woodall  

Vikki tenna lady   Thats the one thing im glad about. No d-reg for me so fingerscrossed no headaches


----------



## allybee17

you can add me to jannette and sally ann find me with allyson johns loads of twins pics on my profile lol

glad your feeling better sallyann thankfully my chloe is now better and elliot never caught it so really thankful for that.


----------



## emsy2525

hey lovely ladies

what would i do without u all 

well having really rough couple of days having stopped crying and hardly eaten anything 

thanku for ur advise on lister, it seems to b good clinic, think i need fresh pair of eyes on me so to speak..see what they can do thats different for me..
i was contempleting going abroad for tx??

emsy xx


----------



## KellyG

Emsy has the bleed stopped? Get some rest, chocolate, a nice bath and relax (easy to say i know) Thinking of you sweetie 

im on ******** kelly gadd pic of my bubbas


----------



## emsy2525

hey kel..bleeding hasnt stoped its af..im thinking of next cycle now...just working out where to go, thinking lister could be the one 

am i still allowed to stay around on this thread..

emsy xx


----------



## 7sector

Hi Ally yeah did get your message soory not replied just needed to try and get my head straight im still so confused hun. will pm you later.

i have got my orders i will add you all on my ******** lol.

emsy if you typr lister fertility clinic in your keyword bar they have a web site which is really good. sorry to hear off your loss. dont even think about leaving us girlie ill hunt you down. everyone is welcome on here.

speak later girls feeling like poo today af not helping.among other things.

love to you all Jeanette


----------



## emsy2525

jeanette thanks hunny wats ur name on ********, i will add u as friend 

emsy xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Emsy hun     Dont you dare leave us hun  

Ally i think i have added you


----------



## 7sector

Ally what page are you on so many people with same name lol. 

sallly added you i think lol

all add me its jeanette brown pic of me and nico so you will find us easy.


----------



## emsy2525

well ive just done i ladies made my appointment at lister for new year...will 200 be the year

emsy xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Jeanette i cant find u n had no friends requests??


----------



## KellyG

Emsy dont you bl   dy dare leave this thread or i will kick ur   !!!! Glad youve got your next cycle to think about now, xmas first so you can spend loads of money on pressies, that will take ur mind off things   Loves ya xx


----------



## Just a girl

Evening girlies 

Vikki - Hows the head? Have you had your blood pressure checked? Remember when Nicole had a bad headache she had high blood pressure - be careful chick 

Sal - Hope ya cold dissapears soon - I keep waking up feeling all bunged up and my throat hurts (makes me sound like one of marge simpsons's sisters!) but seems to go by lunchtime - think it may be the central heating!

Kelly - Yay for hearing one of the bubba's heart beat - we had a new born set of twins come to baby clinic today and they were screaming their little heads off, so naturally thought of you and Jade 

Emsy - So pleased you got your apt at the lister - 2009 will  be your year!    
Oh and your fine just were you are, so you stay put with us 

Veng, Lou, Jade, Nicole, Ally and Janette  hope your all OK ladies 

So any nice plans for the weekend? I've got a quiet one planned and DP is out for his mates bday tomorrow night so no doubt I'll see him next swaying at the end of the bed at stupid o'clock on Saturday!

Not looking forward to tomorrow, we have got an inset training day at work on safeguarding children (child protection) - so I imagine its going to be quite heavy going and with all this heartbreaking stuff with baby p and those 2 little brothers I think its going to be a really hard one as I'm sure people are going to want to discuss it - just makes me want to cry each time I think about it all!

And on that depressing note - I'll say bye, speak soon ladies x


----------



## vikki75

hi girls   ive still got bad headache nurse just sed its the puregon an to drink more water like 4 ltrs a day wateva i told her to try drink that amount  im managing 2ltrs i cant double that thats stupid   anyway i got 6 follies on each side so just hoping i dont get anymore an the ones i got just grow nicely!!! sorry about the me me me post but cant stay on here long as my head hurts still xxxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi All,

  Hope everyone is well... i am just getting over this cold.. its still there but turning into a chesty cough instead now! I haven't taken anything for it because i don't wanna muck up this FET! It just better get the hell out of me by Friday next week for when i go to the clinic.

Had a dream last night that i got a BFP and my aunt had a scanning machine in her bedroom    Anyway she did my scans for me and seen two bubba's  do you think it is a sign...? Weird dream I tell you & then later on in the dream is what our wedding (not to DP well i don't think so anyway) & me and 3 bridesmaides were walking to the church   & a bus drove past and soaked me... Then i woke up   Madeness or what??

Vikki - Sorry to hear you are getting headache's.. i have had one on & off for 3 days now too! Not sure if its the hrt or this cold but i think it's the cold as its a stuffy kinda headache.. Hope you feel better soon, Hope your follies continue to grow nicely but not too much  

Hayley, Kelly, jade - I cannot believe how quick time is going and how far gone you all already are... At least i can pick all your brains when i finally get there.

Veng - Hope your ok, I have started writing in my diary again, So feel free to 'watch this space' x

Emsie - Glad you have made a decision to go to the lister, Well done for fighting through this.x

Sally, jeta, ally.. Big hugs.

Also are these hrt tablets meant to be making me feel any different?... I don't! Well apart from the illness obviously maybe thats just in the way.

Have  a lovely weekend..xxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Nicole you were right about me and Jade so i think you have a gift   maybe your body is telling you to get prepared for twinnies!!

Love to you all, im watching baby stuff on discovery


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies...
    Hope everyone is well.

Vik's - glad your scand are going ok.

Veng - Gr8 news about AF!... have they told you what kind of FET you will be doing on your next AF?

I had a bad day yesterday.. Someone smashed into the side of my car   He pulled straight out of his parking space in the car park in PC World.. My car is hurt   he hit is right in the perfect spot too.. In between the front door and the rear panal.. It is a 3 door focus so there is no back door so it's done the back panal instead.. WOuld of been easier for a door they would of just put me some new doors on.. Luckly he was in a company car so is insured so it could of been worse.  

On a treatment note... I am starting to get a little hormonal Flying off the handle at DP at every given opportunity! he did deserve this mornings one though as he has deleted some text's off his phone from his Ex wife and it pi$$es me off when he does that.. Some of you's know what a physco she is... Anyway... Breathe...  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole you poor thing hope your ok after your car crash    Oh and DP should know better    Hope tx is all going well not long now      

P.S. loving your dream maybe its a reality dream to prepare you


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Ladies  

I couldnt get on here the end of last week, it kept telling me the server was too busy   not impressed! 

How is everyone?

Aww Watn1 was you hurt hun?  

Viks hows the headaches??  

Jag how did you get on with your training day?

  Kells   Lou   everyone 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Jade how are you my lovely how is the sickness?  I am fine thanks suffering with backache but growth spurt 17-22weeks I think so that's what it will be my ever expanding bump...


----------



## Hopeful J

OH MY GOD i cant believe you're over 17 weeks!  thats gone soooo quickly!   They should be able to tell what you're having now right? whens your next scan? ooooh its so exciting! 

Sickness still there, seems to come and go a bit now   i had a 'sick free' day yesterday but it was back today. Have learnt what triggers it tho (milk heartbreaking as i LOVE milk, tea etc) however a can of coke seems to sort me out nicely   Doesnt seem as bad as last week tho thank god  


Cant believe have made it to over 9 weeks feel so so so blessed  

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade obviously you need the sugar from the Coke hun.  I know I can't believe how quick it goes, yes should be able to tell the sex but I am waiting until baby is born DH is going to have the job of announcing the sex bless....

9 weeks has gone fast, you will soon have your 12week scan and start blooming hun, my next scan is 15th December will be 21 weeks then, seeing the MW Wednesday though for the blood results on downs etc although not sure I had them done as wouldn't change a thing....


----------



## vikki75

nearly half way through 
jadey hunnie headaches not that bad now  got a new mobile number ill txt you it later i had to change it as i was surprised on sunday morning with a rather obscene picture message!!!!!  so i got a new number!!!!
had scan today got 10 on left 9 on right biggest measuring 15mm 14mm got to go back on wednesday an hopefully get my date for EC  its going so fast by beginning of next week ill be pupo!! as long as ohss dont set in but its all looking good at the mo  
right got to go get DP form work Jade ill txt you later babe xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh lord   thats alot of follies you go girly!!

Make sure u text me later woman!!



p.s if there's any obscene pics goin spare ......  lol


----------



## watn1

Jade - I think i have pulled my shoulder but it's not too bad.. Only noticed it this afternoon while i was typing up a letter  

Lou - I too cannot believe it's been 17 weeks, Fair play on on not wanting to know.. I just couldn't do it.. I'll be booking in for a private because i won't be waiting untill 20 weeks either   DP said he wouldn't want to know but tuff, He has 2 'suprise' children.. Think he'd be chuffed with a girl seems as he has 2 lads.

Vikki - Great news on your follies... I doubt your'll overcook this late in, I think if i remember right you already had lots of follies at this point last time... I know i did.   for no OHSS! I too am hoping to be PUPO next week sometime Maybe Thursday/Friday  

Hayley / Kelly / Sally - Where are you's today?.... It's a little quiet


----------



## Just a girl

Evening my fair ladies!

Oh Nicole - So sorry you got a poorly car but very pleased your not seriously hurt hun  and yes DP did deserve his telling off this morning!  Hows things going with the FLB's!!! You haven't mentioned them for a while is that because your completely switched off to them or have you recently laid a new patio   

Jade - I can't believe you couldn't get on Friday, My training day was informative but hard going thanks hun - the group I was in had a horrible case study to look at and as it was a true story its really played on my mind all over the weekend as it had a really shocking outcome that just none of us saw coming, and although we responded to it exactly the way we should of done in the reality it just went to show how vulnerable children are and how calculated abusers can be at covering their tracks! Anyway I'll depress you no more hun but I'm glad the old fizz is managing to sort you out! Fingerscrossed you get  lots more non sicky days! 

Vikki - I hope your follies stay as they are, 19 is a good number and seeing as you had 2 eggs in some of yours last time looks like another bumper crop!  I can't believe your gonna be PUPO next week   

Lou - Hey hun  If your backache persists my BF who is due 25th of this month bought a plug-in heat pad that she used throughout her pregnancy, as she is a hairdresser so was on her feet all day but it really helped her and I think she said it was about £16!

Kelly - So why you so pleased with DP , 

Big   and  to all who haven't posted today x x x


----------



## veng

hi Lady's
hope you all had good weekends they seem to go by so fast  
Nicole I'm having a medicated FET i have to wait for my next AF then day 21 i start DR again 
your poor car  sounds like your OH needed a good telling off


----------



## watn1

Evening Hayley - I am in need of a new patio   But for the minute i'm switched off.... I do my training Wed's & Fri's   

I'm having chippy for dinner.. Then gonna ignore DP all night   Anything good on the TV? Probably not!! I'll have to talk to him... Dam!


----------



## Just a girl

Just make him run round after you all night hun, run you a bath, go to the shop for chocolate for you, rub your feet!  Bl    y men    
Mines all miserable at the moment as he's hating work at the moment, but he gets like this every winter - yes he misses the sunshine!  I have unofficially dx him with SAD!

Hiya Veng x


----------



## vikki75

nicole hunnie im a celebs on at 9 !!!! you can watch that!! it gave me prober joke yesterday lol  
wow we gonna be pupo together xx     hope it works for us this time   sorry to hear about your car accident!
hayleigh hun hows you ? good i hope  
veng


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

how we all doing tonite..im sat doing assignment yawn yawn....

so im having truble deciding when to do tx next year cos of me getting married!!!! decisions decisions!!!

emsy xx


----------



## KellyG

Hiyaaaaaaaaaaaaa Ladies.

Ive been to a funeral today, didnt know the lady but it was my dads best mates sis... Very emotional, like i need an excuse to cry  

Hayley lmao at you, hes been soooooo amazing, hes done all the house work for nearly 2 weeks now, taken josh to school everyday, not letting me do anything (which is a bit annoying) and generally being just a fantastic husband.. oh and hes sooo sexy too.. ok i will shhh now

Nicole i hope its just ur car thats hurt and not you hun

Jade I had a thing for cherry coke, i hate coke but it was gooooooooood when is ur next scan?

Vikki you go girl with your follies ec is just around the corner baby

Lou hows u and ur baba??

Veng When is d21 for you chick? 

Emsy how you doing me lady?? Oh you posted same time as me. Wen are you getting married?
Umm well i seem to have gone huge in the last 3 days i feel as if im a duck!! They are starting to hurt when they move now (mike still cant feel them) its just like i need to stretch my skin myself or i just need to put a pin in it   I go back to work friday


----------



## watn1

DP is a miserable git this time of year too because of work as it's just soooo busy. On that note BHS have a event end of Nov & i will get 36% off so if anyone needs anything give me a shout.. It will have to be posted of course but my courier can send a huge box of stuff for £7.50


----------



## watn1

Emsie - I guess it depends how quick you can start, If yu can startin Jan are you going to go for it?

Kelly - You can have my man & i'll have yours.. We'll swap for a week.  

Vikki - I blooming hope so hun..   for us both.x


----------



## emsy2525

hey kel...

im getting married New Years Eve next year..so dont know when to start tx..any suggestions!!!!!!

hope your ok after funeral..and your not waddling round to much!!

emsy x


----------



## watn1

New years eve!! Wow how fab i too wanted to het married new years eve but DP said noone would want to come because they'd be with families etc so we are going for Sept instead

ooohhh Chips are here


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Vik - I didn't watch I'm a Celeb yesterday - forgot it was on, prob have to go upsatirs to watch it tonight, mr miserable pants has got a [email protected] film on about russians and submarines (yawn!) which is prob 9 hours long!

Emsy - Hmmm decisions hun, well if you go for it in January then you'd have a very cute ickle bridesmaid/page boy to accompany you down the aisle at the wedding 

Kelly - ReP - I sooo just puked up!    Ahh he sounds fab hun - long may it last!

Nicole - I saw a lovely hat in BHS at the weekend, was quite funky for them! I may have to have a look online and put an order in, would you excepts cheques or paypal?


----------



## watn1

I guess you could do a Cheque or cash/ transfer into my bank account PayPal charge too much..

They have some lovely stuff nowadays it's not a oldy shop anymore... I love their homestuff & their xmas shop is ace!


----------



## Just a girl

Yeah I agree I was looking at a few bits of christmas pieces which were all nice but I wanted black baubles and they didn't have any! I could of spent a fortune but was very restrained - got to pay for my paris flight, Dec is not a good month for me - bl00dy 30th bdays!


----------



## emsy2525

well im sending out save the date cards with christmas cards this year to give people planty of warning about wedding cos of when it is..im going for first wedding dress appointment sturday  

emsy xx


----------



## KellyG

Emsy do tx as soon as you may even have a lil bridesmaid or pager boy or both


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - Copycat


----------



## KellyG

Great minds me dear


----------



## watn1

OMG!! Joe on I'm a celeb


----------



## veng

Kelly im on my CD2 but i need to have another AF which my cycles can be 30 days or 37   then another 21 days   so still a while to wait i think around 12th Jan  

hope you all have a good day


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning all 
Sorry i have been neglecting you   Just been really busy  
Took dd ( 5 ) for a hearing test yesterday and she is a bit low on her right ear so has to be retested in 6 weeks  
Its ds's 10th birthday tomorrow    My little man is growing up. Double figures already  

Cant belive how much you have chatted    

Veng that means you can enjoy the new yr with a drink hun   It willcome round very quick   

How are all the pregnant mummies. Hope your not feeling too sick or tired


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Girls

As Sally says you have been very chatty.  Sorry no personals at the moment, quite stressed out with work and have been having some funny discharge which I am going to get checked tomorrow with my MW, hope everything is ok.

Chat soon Louise xx


----------



## vikki75

hello girls  
very quiet in here today!!!!!! where are you all 
im hopeing i get EC on friday my stomach hurts so much i feel like im going to burst!!! cant really drive as my left hip is really hurting !
oh well got scan tomorrow an hope an pray i get ec friday  
hope you all ok lou stop stressing your not allowed to stress!!!  
just update from last night, `im a celeb` is brill im addicted already although i was heaving with nicola an joe on bush tucker   it was so funny . 
big hug to all of you`s


----------



## watn1

Veng - It's sucks hun.. But i know how you feel... Time will fly by honestly 12th jan will be here before you know it. 

Lou -   Hope everything is ok hun.x

Sally - Hope DD's test turns out to be nothing,   Hope DS has a lovely B'day.. x

Vikki -   That EC will be Friday, Which will defo mean ET next week for you... Bring on the 2WW!

I'm feeling a little 'on edge' again today.. I still feel like i could rip someone's head off! Spoke to my car insurance and just had to hang up because she was pi$$ing me off, I know there is nothing they can do untill the other mans insurance pull their fingers out but i want my wheel checked because its making a funny noise and need to check it's safe... But do they care?? NO! 

I'm not liking the hrt much tbh.. But i guess noone does... Infact i could just cry now for no real reason, Maybe just at the thought of doing the ironing   God! I'm going insane!!!!  

Hope everyone is ok.x


----------



## watn1

Came accross this earlier: http://twistedovaries.mu.nu/archives/2006_01.php

it's a blog from a lady who egg shared... It's long but it's actually quite a good read.x

Oh & because it's a blog ou have to start at the bottom of each page and read up... Weird i know.

/links


----------



## watn1

Where is everyone??   Hopefully you are reading that link it is great! I have been reading it for 1.5 hours now and i can't stop.. BUT i need to cook dinner! DAM.

July 14th 2006 has just had me crying with laughter as have other parts in it.


----------



## Just a girl

Evening ladies

Back from my scan and on cloud 9 - it was great, so amazing to see one very wriggly bubba on the screen got 2 good pics aswell and I had only paid for one picture so that was a bonus!  My next scan is the 15th January!

Nicole -   Sorry your were feeling frustrated and sad today but I think you had cheered up by the time I had finished reading

Vikki -   I hope everything is OK at your scan tomorrow and your not in too much pain tonight, I too kept gagging last night when they were!

Lou -  I hope your MW reassures you everything is fine hun

Sal -   I hope your daughter is OK hun, how you feeling now?

Kelly -   You still all loved up?

Jade -   for you to, where you been today, head in the loo hunny?

Veng -   

Big Hi and   to all I've missed x x x


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies...
JAG, u forgot me!!!!

kel how r u hun?

vik..hello chiky...

watn1, lou how u both doing

emsy xx


----------



## Just a girl

Emsy -     So so sorry hunny - please forgive me hun   x x x x  How you doing chick?


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Great news that your scan went well.. Really pleased... But where are the pic's? 

Emsie - I am good hunny thanks, After reading that blog i posted i feel great.. you too should have a read.x


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - I need to wait till DP scans them into the printer (I didn't even know it scanned - I'm so [email protected] lol) and then I have to try and work out how to upload them into my gallery (so it could be some time before you get to see them!)  
I now have 4 cysts present, 2 on each ovary but they have got a bit smaller then they were so thats good, the lady doing the scan seems to think they will just disapear on there own!

Emsy - I'm still sorry


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley come on get those pics on here I want to see baby...

Vikki you poor thing feeling very bloated try to remember its a good sign of lots of juicy eggs

Nicole I will have a look at that link later hun, bless you for feeling so up and down been feeling much the same myself with Dh working away

Emsy, Kelly, Jade, Sally, Veng how are you all?


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies,can i join you??

good to see alot of you ladies i talked to on the es thread are now pg


----------



## Leicesterlou

W4M welcome seems to be quite in the day now then lots of chatting at night on here xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

well il be on when i can inbetween feeding and sleeping.hard to get on here now

hows things going for you


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am good thanks bet your busy with your twins  and well done for loosing your weight any suggestions for a future Mum to Be?


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
quick post really , hada scan today gone from 6 an 9 follies to 13-15 follies!!!! which now means i could be heading for ohss again  im so upset now thinking i wont get my et an have to fet again which meant for me a bfn last time  i was going so bloody well as well!!!!!! well all i can do is drink an rest an see wat happens but now i just want to sit an cry its like mirror image wat happened b4 
W4M hi hun an welcome , seen you on the other board how are you  xx
lou hope your doing ok 
nicole hunnie hope your ok try not to stress to much xxx
jag hi hun 
emsy hi xx
big hug to any one ive missed xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki no wonder your so uncomfortable hun    Have they stopped your drugs now to let you coast? I hope that you dont get ohss        

Hiya hayley  how are your beautiful boys hun  

Lou how was the midwife? 

JAG great news on the scan hun  

Emsy how are you hun

Hi to kelly, jade, veng and everyone else

Well busy times again for me   ds was at the dr's yesterday and has an ear infection round one of the gromits so is on antibiotics   But i am so happy because i have managed to get hold of some fireworks for his birthday. Im not gonna tell him until after they have all had food   
Oh and im still waiting for af so i can ring the clinic   I think i will be on the pill next af ready for treatment


----------



## vikki75

sallyanne i dont think they`ll let me coast last time they didnt!!!!  why didnt they knowing i was at risk!!!!!! im going to question that now when my nurse phones thanks for that hun xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

sallyanne-you having tx again


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Vikki you poor thing ask the nurse about coasting hun, pray you get to Et this time round.

Sally MW was fine all the bloods for Down and Spina Bifida are fine and got to hear baby again


----------



## veng

Vikki i know my clinic says if my bloods come back high and i have over 20 eggs then i had to have FET ,i have everything crossed for you tho when will you find out whens EC? 
you must stay a little postive there are ladys who have had Neg on fresh and had Pos on FET


----------



## vikki75

hi Veng my bloods came back fine last time an still had fet my bloods at the mo are low 7000 so im just hopeing   ive got to do a injection of 125 tonight then 100 on thursday then i got to go scan on friday at 915 just hope everything is ok


----------



## veng

your bloods sound good mine were 13,000 at EC i have eveything crossed for you


----------



## watn1

Oh No Vik's I can't believe they have done it to you again.. Why on earth are you not on a lower dose? If you remember they put mine down to 75iu which meant not all the smaller one's caught up so out of 40od follies only 27 grew onto big one's which had a egg, If they'd of kept me on 150iu then god i too would of been clucking for weeks afterwards. I really hope you get to have a fresh transfer you never know you body might handle it better this time. How come you are still going untill Friday? I thought you were hoping for EC this weekend?  Keep drinking that water.. Permanently tape it to your mouth... Infact just get a hose pipe   Only kidding.. It's not funny i know, You WILL get there.xx

W4M - Hi Hun, Hope you and the twinnies are doing well.. Congratulations.. Also well done on the weight, We have 2 twin bumps on here and 2 single bumps and a few of us stradlers just plodding along. Hoping for our bumps. 

On the subject of twins: I seen 2 real life twins today (about 6 months)   I've never seen any before Not up close anyway..Just one's going by in the pram, They were in BHS with their mum having lunch and they were soooo good i couldn't believe it.. She made it look so easy, Talking on her mobile, while feeding them having her own lunch & a coffee. They never even made a peep when she cleaned their faces and up back on their coats and into the pram they were holding hands next to each other in their high chairs, Girgling away.. they were too cute for words. DP looked at me & said it's not that easy.......... Surely


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki -    , I'm   that you get your fresh embryo transfer                         

WATN1 -     There is a twins group that runs out of my building and from listening to those mums its certainly not that easy but I like your optimism 

Lou - DP has had to work today and go out again tonight, so he won't be able to get pics on here yet 

W4M - Hiya and welcome, are your twins easy (you'll prove me wrong now and say what a breeze of a time you've been having )

Veng -   you OK hun?

Sal - Another busy day hun, hope your OK?

Kelly, Jade, Emsy - Where you ladies been - get your arses back on here!

I rang my clinic today to see how my recipient got on and very sadly she didn't get a bfp or get any frosties , I'm so gutted for her - I really wanted it to work for her as she helped me get my bubba  

x x x


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

how r we all?

u all having good week?

well think ive decided to postpon tx until october/november time next year ...


----------



## watn1

Emsie - Won't that mean you will just be finishing treatment as you get married?

Hayley - Why on earth are you calling me WATN1?   

P.s Yeah thats my plan and if we have twins i'll blissfully be thinking thats just te way it all happens 24/7.xx


----------



## emsy2525

yes im hoping to b finishin tx about one month before i get married...i think

emsy xx


----------



## watn1

Emsie   Your'll hopefully be chucking up the morning before you get wed then


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - I have no flipping idea why I called you watn1? I hadn't even realised I had done it, I had to check you weren't making it up   

Emsy - No drunken wedding night sex for you then hun


----------



## watn1

******NEWSFLASH*******

Hayley is loosing the plot    

Forgot to say; Sorry about your receiptant... It's a shame it would of been fab for you both to of got a BFP. I often wonder about mine i am thinking of asking on Friday but i am sure the nurse told me i couldn't find out for a year.. If she did get a BFp and i hope she did then at least i know my eggies are ok I am sure with all her 13 eggs she will get her dream though.. I hope so.


----------



## Just a girl

I would have to agree with you hun, def loosing the plot DP asked me something earlier and I was looking right at him but didn't have a clue what he said!
I too thought my clinic said a year, but with Jade finding out straight away I decided I would ask after my 12 wk scan and they didn't even say they would look into it and call me back, they just put me on hold and went off to find the file!  It was a strange feeling as I nearly cried I felt so sad, but made the call whilst at work so held it together!


----------



## Rosie P

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167129.0


----------

